# Muay Thai in the San Fernando Valley?



## JJ521 (Mar 9, 2007)

Do you guys know of any quality Muay Thai Dojo's in/near the san fernando valley? currently i am training with a friend i met at my gym and i have only been doing it for about a month. I was really hoping to join a Dojo soon.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Mar 9, 2007)

What city are you located in? I know of a few good gyms in that area.


----------



## JJ521 (Mar 9, 2007)

I live in Woodland Hills.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Mar 9, 2007)

O hok... you are central to alot of good gyms. I recommend you check these out and choose for yourself. Is commuting an issue? anyway, I hope these help. :asian:

Janjira Gym or Muay Thai Janjira Gym
5818 Imperial Hwy. 
South Gate, CA 90280 
E-mail at giorgioilmato@hotmail.com
(562) 923-0227
Attn: Ajarn Saeksan Janjira

Rex Muay Thai Kickboxing Gym
14631 Arminta St. 
Van Nuys CA 91402
(818) 786-7922
Attn: Kru Rex

Muay Thai Academy of America Inc,
11204 Vanowen Street,
N.Hollywood CA 91605
(818)760-3880
Attn: Kru Puk, Kru Pongsan Ek-Yotin

Sityodtong U.S.A.
3636 E. Colorado Blvd.
Pasadena, CA 91107
(626) 577-7800
Attn: Walter "Sleeper" Michalowski, June Castro-Michaelowski

La Puente Muay Thai Gym
1358 N. Hacienda Blvd
La Puente, Ca 91744
(626) 917-1108
Attn: John McPhail


----------



## JJ521 (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, thanks a bunch. I will definatly be able to check out the gyms in Van Nuys and N.Hollywood, but the others are quite far. Thank you!!
btw, if there are any you would recommend more than anyother, please let me know.


----------



## thaistyle (Mar 11, 2007)

Thunder Foot posted a list of some damn good gyms.  You couldn't go wrong with any of those.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, I try... hehe :asian:


----------

